# سلسلة دروس تعليمية لبرنامج AutoRoad الخاص بالطرقات



## ثعيلي (23 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم أخواني الأعزاء.
منطلقاً من قول الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم من كتم علماً ألجمه الله لجاماً من نار حبيت أن أقدم لكم برنامج يخص الطرقات وسهل الأستخدام وسهل التحميل وإن شاء الله أنا في صدد تحضير دروس صوت وصورة للبرنامج .

أسأل الله عز وجل أن أُوفق بهذا الموضوع لتعم الفائدة وكذلك نسألكم الدعاء في ظهر الغيب.

أخوكم / شوقي الثعيلي

البرنامج لا يتعدى حجمه 2ميقا.
مرفق لكم الآن البرنامج + ملزمة مختصرة لتحميل البرنامج وأنتظروني أنا في صدد إخراج سلسلة كاملة للبرنامج بالصوت والصورة نظراً لطلب بعض المهندسين .


----------



## السندباد المساحي (23 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي شوقي


----------



## ثعيلي (23 يوليو 2011)

مشكور أخي السندباد وبارك الله فيكم وإن شاء الله ترقب المزيد لك منى وافر التحية والإحترام


----------



## السندباد المساحي (23 يوليو 2011)

دا اقل واجب ياهندسة علي الموضيع المتميزة 
ربنا يجزيك الف خير


----------



## عزت محروس (23 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علما


----------



## احمدعبدالجواد (23 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وعليكي وجزاك عنا كل خير ........في انتظار الدروس وشكرا


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (25 يوليو 2011)

ربنا يجزيك خير يابشمهندس ويوفقك على طول 
ولو ممكن تلحقنا بالشرح الممتع للبرنامج

وعندي طلب انا بعمل حاسب كميات طرق ولو ممكن تساعدني فى عمل معادلة المنشور المجسم على شين اكسل


----------



## ثعيلي (25 يوليو 2011)

أستسمحكم عذراً لأتي أواجه صعوبة في التحميل للدروس الباقية وذلك بسبب أن النت ضعيف وإن شاء الله سوف أرفق الدروس القادمة .

رابط الدرس الأول :
http://www.mediafire.com/?zwbdvibv8zt9nvq

أخوكم / شوقي


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (25 يوليو 2011)

مشكور الزين والله يعينك ويجعل ماقدمت في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (25 يوليو 2011)

الموضوع جميل وقيم كل العاملين في مجال الطرق 
تم تثبيت الموضوع وتقيمه ونحن في انتظار شرح الفيديو


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (25 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا يا مهندس شوقي و في انتظار باقي الدروس


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (26 يوليو 2011)

والله تستاهل ان موضوعك يثبت فى المنتدى 

تحياتى لك والى الامام ويارب تساعدنا وتكملنا باقى دروس البرنامج


----------



## tetoarmin (26 يوليو 2011)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ثعيلي (26 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أشكر كل من ساهم بتعليق على الموضوع سواءً بكلمة شكر أو مرور وأنا في أتم الأستعداد للمساعدة وإن شاء الله بعد رفع دروس هذا البرنامج سوف أرفق لكم برنامج أفضل منه ويهتم كلياً ببرنامج الطرق وكذلك الكنتور وإسم البرنامج ROAD M3 وهو برنامج خاص . ترقبوا إن شاء الله

أستسمحكم عذراً لأني في منطقة لايوجد فيها نت وسوف أسعى جهدي لإنزال بقية الدروس .

أخوكم / شوقي الثعيلي

رابط الدرس الثاني : 

http://www.mediafire.com/?97acsho3t4nx63j


----------



## ثعيلي (26 يوليو 2011)

.


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (27 يوليو 2011)

الله يجزيك عنا كل خيير ودائما الى الامام


----------



## احمدعبدالجواد (27 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر ليك يا مهندس ثعيلي وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وفي انتظار كامل الدروس. وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (27 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير ورزقك بالنسل الصالح

تقبل مروري واحترامي


----------



## ثعيلي (28 يوليو 2011)

مليون شكر لكل زملائي الذين شاركوني في الموضوع وأتمنى من الله أن أكون عند حُسن ظنكم. وأشكركم من صميم قلبي على كلامكم الطيب وربنا يتقبل من الجميع وشهر كريم عليكم.

وكما وعدتكم سوف أقوم برفع برنامج ROAD M3 الخاص الذي يٌباع ولأجل عيون المنتدى وكذلك لأجل عيونكم سوف أقوم بتحضير البرنامج مع الدروس وإنزاله كاملاً مع الكراك .بعد إنزال كافة سلسلة محاضرات البرنامج الذي بين أيديكم . لكم مني أرق التحية 

أخوكم / شوقي الثعيلي





رابط الدرس الثالث :
مرتبط بالدرس الثاني VERTICAL PROFILE

http://www.mediafire.com/?q3778t46tb313b6

الدرس القادم رسم المقاطع العرضية وإخراج الكميات والذي يليه رسم المقاطع التنفيذية والأعمال الإنشائية وجميع مخرجات البرنامج.


----------



## ROUDS (28 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .. وبارك فيك ... ورزقك صحبة الحبيب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فى الفردوس الأعلى من الجنه


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (28 يوليو 2011)

الله يجزيك عنا خير يابشمهندس 
ويجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمدين علي (28 يوليو 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي المجهود


----------



## لهون لهونى (28 يوليو 2011)

مشكور يا اخي شوقي


----------



## ثعيلي (29 يوليو 2011)

أشكركم من صميم قلبي وإن شاء الله تستفيدو من البرنامج في عملكم.
الرجاء من أخواني الزملاء الدعاء لي في ظهر الغيب..

أخوكم / شوقي الثعيلي

رابط الدرس الرابع : للمقاطع العرضية والتصميمية

http://www.mediafire.com/?drn34yb91761h85

وترقبوا الدرس القادم للمقاطع التنفيذية مع التوسعة ومخرجات البرنامج.


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (30 يوليو 2011)

الله يجزيك خير يا باشمهندس ودائما تقدم لنا المزيد لكى نستفيد منك وندعوا لك وبالتوفيق


----------



## memo7964 (30 يوليو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووور اخي


----------



## n_i_d_a_l (31 يوليو 2011)

lيسلموووووووو اخى


----------



## عبدالقدوس الغبان (31 يوليو 2011)

تسلم يا مهندس شوقي


----------



## المساح محمد (1 أغسطس 2011)

تسلم يا باشا وربنى يبارك لك


----------



## SURVYING (1 أغسطس 2011)

هاي سلام عليكم اصدقائي اريد المواضع المهمة للطرق


----------



## himaelnady (1 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## noor-noor (3 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور بس ممكنتشرح طريقة التصيب ع اوتوكاد 2012؟


----------



## سعد زغلول محمد (4 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علما


----------



## ahmed almassahh (4 أغسطس 2011)

كان بالجد ينقصنا .... فلك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ramb (5 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ثعيلي (6 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:

أخواني وزملائي الأعزاء:

أهنئكم بقدوم شهر الخير المبارك ((شهر رمضان)) وكذلك أشكركم على ردودكم الطيبة . أسأل من الله أن يكتب ذلك في ميزان حسناتكم.

للأخوة الذين يريدون تنصيب البرنامج على اتوكاد 2006-2012 سوف أقوم بأنزال درس بالفيديو لطريقة تعليم التنزيل ولكن إذا كان يوجد لديكم أتوكاد أقدم من 2006 يتم التنزيل حسب الملزمة بالمرفق.حالياً فقط لحين تنزيل الفيديو.

أرجوا من الله أن أكون موفقاً في موضوعي :

رابط الدرس الخامس : رسم المقاطع العرضية والتنفيذية
http://www.mediafire.com/?cml3n7qg0pflto4

أخوكم / شوقي الثعيلي


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (7 أغسطس 2011)

الله يبارك فبك يا بشمهندس 
انا بنتظر دروسك بشغف


----------



## mostafammy (7 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس شوقى 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed almassahh (13 أغسطس 2011)

تسسسسسسسسسسسسلم


----------



## AyMaN Al MuHanDiS (13 أغسطس 2011)

وفقك الله على نقل رسالة العلم لكل من يطلب العلم 
تحياتي


----------



## AyMaN Al MuHanDiS (13 أغسطس 2011)

ولكن السؤال هو هل من الممكن ان اقوم بتنصيب البرنامج على اوتوكاد 2011 او 2012 وما هي الطريق 
مع التقدير


----------



## جوان-ابراهيم (16 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله بك ياأخي


----------



## hosh123 (16 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم 
ومنتظرين ما وعدتنا به من برامج وفيديوهات


----------



## ثعيلي (18 أغسطس 2011)

السلاع عليكم أخواني الزملاء:

أستسمحكم عذراً لتأخري والذي لطالما شهر رمضان هل علينا أنا إن شاء الله سوف أقوم بإنزال البرنامج على autocad2010 وكذلك بقية دروس البرنامج.

نسألكم الدعاء خصوصاً في شهر رمضان.

يتم تنزيل برنامج أتوكاد 2000-2005 ويتم حسب الملزمة المرفقة تحميل البرنامج لكي يتم التوافق بين البرنامج واصدار أتوكاد على المايكرو DVB Source . وكما وعدتكم سوف أقوم بإنزال بقية الدروس مع تحميل البرنامج على أتوكاد 2006 وما هو أحدث منه بالصوت والصورة.

لكم مني جزيل الشكر على ردودكم الجميلة التي لم تبخلو بها.

أخوكم شوقي


----------



## jawad2006buirat (18 أغسطس 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عمر علي 86 (18 أغسطس 2011)

نحن في انتظارك اخي ثعيلي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حماده النجم (18 أغسطس 2011)

هل من الممكن ان اقوم بتنصيب البرنامج على اوتوكاد 2011 او 2012 وما هي الطريق


----------



## eng m saber (20 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور يا اخي وجاري التجربة


----------



## eng m saber (23 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز ولكن انا لدي اوتوكاد 2009 كيف يتم التنصيب عليه ارجو الإفادة


----------



## البني عبدالله عربي (27 أغسطس 2011)

والله داير لي شرح ليAtuoLand


----------



## searcherj (28 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور على المجهود


----------



## metkal (28 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس شوقى


----------



## المهندس انس محمد (4 سبتمبر 2011)

نريد بقية الدروس ياباشا


----------



## المهندس انس محمد (5 سبتمبر 2011)

اواجة مشكلة بعد اخراج المقاطع لانسيطيع استعراض الصفحات بامر فيو استيشن الا للصفحة الاولى فقط ماهى المشكلة


----------



## المهندس انس محمد (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*بقية دروس تعليمية برنامج الشامى ( AutoRoad)*



ثعيلي قال:


> أستسمحكم عذراً لأتي أواجه صعوبة في التحميل للدروس الباقية وذلك بسبب أن النت ضعيف وإن شاء الله سوف أرفق الدروس القادمة .
> 
> رابط الدرس الأول :
> http://www.mediafire.com/?zwbdvibv8zt9nvq
> ...


اين بقية الدروس ياباشا ولك الشكر


----------



## محمد حسن عبقرينو (16 سبتمبر 2011)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## elnino (18 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس واساْل الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه........وفى انتظار باقى الحلقات ان شاء الله


----------



## Ibn Soliman (18 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك .. وشكرا لك


----------



## احمدعبده67 (21 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور والله يزيدك من علمه ويجعله عمل ينتفع به فى الدنيا وان شاء الله الله يجزيك عنا خير فى الدنيا والاخره


----------



## صابر قابيل (23 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادنا الله نفعا بك


----------



## ابو هيما (24 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## adel104 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

أخي السندباد ، ماذا أقول لك؟ لا أملك إلا أن أقول جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## الرباطي (26 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا يجزيك خيراً ونحن في انتظار الدروس المتبقية


----------



## العريجي محمد (27 سبتمبر 2011)

الموضوع جميل وقيم لكل العاملين في مجال الطرق 
تم تثبيت الموضوع وتقيمه


----------



## منذر احمد الشغدري (27 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك اخي


----------



## عبده البليحى (28 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## علي الدبس (28 سبتمبر 2011)

اللهم يا من جعلت عيسى من غير اب
و جعلت سليمان يكلم من يأكل الحب
و نصرت موسى على من قال انه الرب
و احبيت محمد حبا ما بعده حب
و حميت مريم من القذف و السب
و اخرجت يونس من الظلمات و يوسف من الجب
و جعلت الشجر و الحجر يسبحونك بلا روح ولا قلب
انت المجيب و السامع فنسألك ان تبارك للمهندس شوقي في رزقه وولده......... يا رب
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا


​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## علي الدبس (28 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا​شششكككـــــــراااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااج زززززيل اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجزيلاااا ااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجز يلاااا ااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااا 

​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​


----------



## علي الدبس (28 سبتمبر 2011)

من قال لصاحبه جزاك الله خير........فقد ابلغ في الثناء ............ونحن نقول 


جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير
جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير
جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير
جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير
جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير
جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​


----------



## علي الدبس (28 سبتمبر 2011)

اكرر.....اكرررررررر...........مشكور والله يزيدك من علمه ويجعله عمل ينتفع به فى الدنيا وان شاء الله الله يجزيك عنا خير فى الدنيا والاخره
.


----------



## فواز العنسي (29 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير أخي وحبيبي شوقي وأنا متاكد أن ما قدمته لنا في هذه المشاركه لايمثل شيئ مما باقي معك من مفاجئات كثيره .
وبالذات في البرمجه في civil 3d باستخدام لغة VBA التي أنت الأول في الأبداع وصنع البرامج بها .
ممكن تعطينا دروس فيديو في هذا الموضوع .... والله إن أجرك لن يضيع 
والله يكتب لك الاجر والتوفيق 
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ذاكر الله دائما (30 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخواني حياكم رب العالمين أجمعين ....لو سمحتوا ليه عند تصدير الداتا الخاص بالمنحنيات الافقيه يظهر لي البرنامج acad PROJECT password يطلب مني باس ورد....ارجو المساعده وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس انس محمد (1 أكتوبر 2011)

لوسمحتم النسخة الجديدة للبرنامج الخاصة conaction


----------



## mohie sad (1 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكور اخى الكريم بارك الله فيك*

مشكور اخى الكريم بارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفى_بصرة (3 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك​


----------



## ثعيلي (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*Cgs plus*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة*
*أخواني الزملاء أشكركم من صميم قلبي على ردودكم الجميلة وأخص أستاذي وأخي وحبيبي المهندس فواز على ثنائه لي وإن شاء الله أكون عند حُسن ظنكم بي .. طلباً من أخي فواز بإنزال محاضرات تتعلق ببرمجة VBA Source ودمجها مع الأتوكاد وكيفية عمل رسومات هندسية عبر البرمجة حبيت بعد هذا الإنقطاع أن أُقدم بين أيديكم هذا البرنامج وهو رائع .*
إسم البرنامج : CGS PLUS
إصدارة : يعمل ضمن إصدارات الوندوز والأتوكاد واللاند والسيفل ثري دي
حجمة : 222 ميقا
مميزاتة : يقوم بعمل traffic للطريق وكذلك رسم المسقط الأفقي والرأسي والمقاطع العرضية فوق ما تتصور.

صور عن البرنامج.
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/445695_11317581843.jpg
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/445695_11317501269.jpg

وكذلك عمله في التقاطعات الهندسية ( الدوار ):
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/445695_11317500279.jpg
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/445695_11317500350.jpg
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/445695_11317647203.jpg
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/445695_11317500735.jpg
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/445695_11317500513.jpg
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/445695_11317647312.jpg
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/445695_11317500826.jpg
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/445695_11317500894.jpg
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/445695_11317500981.jpg


رابط البرنامج:

http://www.mediafire.com/?e06f6n876fcumt2

http://www.mediafire.com/?87tp7fvx159zttx


----------



## ثعيلي (3 أكتوبر 2011)

سوف أقوم بإنزال باقي الدروس ثم نناقش مشاكل البرنامج وسوف أقوم بإرفاق ملف فيديو بإنزال البرنامج على أتوكاد 2010
ترقبوا المزيد.... لكم مني أوفر التحية والإحترام.

أخوكم / شوقي الثعيلي


----------



## akhilali (3 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً اتمنى لك التوفيق الدائم


----------



## MOAIYED (4 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## فيصل الخبر (5 أكتوبر 2011)

يعطيك الف عافية وجزاك الله كل خير , حقيقة لسه الدنيا بخير , عندما يشاهد الشخص هذة المجهودات الرائعة يستحي ان يمر مرور الكرام , جزاكم الله كل خير ووفقكم في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (6 أكتوبر 2011)

:1:بارك الله في علمك


----------



## aposrag (7 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا واسأل الله ان يعطيك من الخير حتى ترضى ويزقك الفردوس الاعلى وكل من قرءا هذه الرساله اللهم امين


----------



## أشرف علوانى (10 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وياريت الباسورد بتاع الدروس


----------



## خضر سالم (10 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير 
ويا ليت الباسورد


----------



## ham77 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمدالبتول (14 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكورررررر


----------



## hawkar87 (19 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا يا اخي العزيز......


----------



## مسلم89 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

كلمة السر لأنني لم أستطع تحميل الملفات من الميديا فاير


----------



## falehffb (29 أكتوبر 2011)

thanks too much


----------



## علي سليم متولي (29 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ولك كل التحية


----------



## ودارت الايام (30 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير ... وبارك الله فيك


----------



## kemo149 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

ممكن شرح


----------



## kemo149 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

للبرنامج


----------



## noor-noor (2 نوفمبر 2011)

التنصيب ع اتوكاد 2012 سهلة جدا مجرد تكتب كلمة menu وتتبع نفس طريقة تناصفلصيب البرنامج المرفق بالصفحة الاولى انا نصبتها وكانت الطريقة سهلة جدااااا
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## sousito2008 (5 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور اللله يجازيك
الف شكر اخي 
بس وينو password


----------



## فواز العنسي (8 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور نسـأل الله أن يعطيك أكثر وأكثر بس الملفات تحتاج باسورد ممكن إعاده إنزالها


----------



## rafea1978 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## rafea1978 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

باسوورد التحميل​


----------



## az1615 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا ولكن الملفات بحاجة الى كلمة سر لتحميها


----------



## Mohamedelmshnib (10 نوفمبر 2011)

اين الباسوورد


----------



## ثعيلي (11 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم أخواني الأعزاء

عذراً للتأخير وربنا يتقبل منا الحج إن شاء الله وربنا يبارك فيكم جميعاً على مروركم الطيب

تم فك الباسوورد على الملفات ويمكن تحميلها وقريباً إن شاء الله سوف أقوم بإنزال بقية الدروس مع حل المشاكل التي تصادف البعض منا .

وكما وعدتكم بإنزال برنامج RoadM3 الذي أنا بصدد إخراج دروس متكاملة.

وإرفاق فيديو لكيفية تحميل المنيو menu على autocad2006-2012 أو اللاند أو السيفل .

أخوكم / شوقي الثعيلي


----------



## مهندس عواد الطفيلي (11 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروك عليكم.....هل العلوم


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (14 نوفمبر 2011)

أخي المهندس ثعيلي جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك على هذه الدروس الرائعة ... عندي ملاحظة وهي ان رابط الدرس الخامس ما زال محمي بكلمة سر بعكس الدروس التي قبله, أرجو فك كلمة السر لهذا الدرس وجزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## yasane (14 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لك اخي , أرجو من اخواني منحه الوقت , لايجاد بس ورد فهو يواجه مساكل جمه في التحميل 


كان الله في عونك أخي


----------



## محمدعبد المنعم (15 نوفمبر 2011)

:75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::20::20::20::20: بارك الله فيك اخى الثعيلى و اكثر الله من أمثالك


----------



## freemanghassan (17 نوفمبر 2011)

أخي أولا جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا المجهود المبارك 

حياك الله وبارك لك في وقتك وجهدك وحياتك 

أرجو أساتذتنا المشرفين الأفاضل أن يقوموا بإضافة روابط المحاضرات الجديدة تباعاً إلى المشاركة الأولى فهذا من حق صاحب الموضوع أولاً... ومن السهولة لباقي الأعضاء بسرعةمتابعةالموضوع

الرجاء أخي أن تفك الحماية عن الملف الخامس أو أن تعطينا كلمة السر 





حياكم الله


----------



## fouadsoleman (18 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ايه الاخ الكريم .....


----------



## WEDOO (21 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك ومنتظرين بقية الدروس يا هندسة


----------



## WEDOO (21 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووررررررررررررررر

وياليت البرنامج الثاني


----------



## WEDOO (21 نوفمبر 2011)

نحنا في الإنتظار يا هندسة


----------



## freemanghassan (21 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على فك الحماية عن الملف الخامس


----------



## سمير محمد بوادى (24 نوفمبر 2011)

((جزاك الله خيرا ياهندسة لكن عندما اقوم بتحميل الدروس من على الرابط بتظهر رسالة دى ((This file is currently set to private.))فياريت الاخوة اللى نزلوا الدروس يقولولى طريقة تنزلها


----------



## algafare (26 نوفمبر 2011)

:77:جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kareemahmed (26 نوفمبر 2011)

انا بعد اذنكم كنت عاوز ال lisp اللى من خلاله يتم تحويل احداثيات النقط من الاوتوكاد الى الجوجل ايرث وبرده العكس


----------



## eng/ahmed dobiaa (28 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير يا اخى ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ولكن كيفية إضافته لاوتوكاد 2007 ولك جزيل الشكر
حيث الشرح الموجود على اوتوكاد2005 وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## tamer abd alla (29 نوفمبر 2011)

نعم نرجوك يا بشمهندس إعادة رفع الجزء الخامس من الشرح
و نرجوا بيان طريقه تفعيل البرنامج مع auto cad 2007


----------



## tamer abd alla (29 نوفمبر 2011)

نعم نرجوك يا بشمهندس إعادة رفع الجزء الخامس من الشرح
و نرجوا بيان طريقه تفعيل البرنامج مع auto cad 2007


----------



## حمدي الخولي (29 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوور


----------



## top.surveyor (30 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووور


----------



## ثعيلي (30 نوفمبر 2011)

أشكر كل من ساهم بكلمة شكر

وهذا رابط الدرس الخامس 
http://www.mediafire.com/?cml3n7qg0pflto4

وفي القريب العاجل سوف أرفق ملف فيديو لتنصيب البرنامج على أتوكاد 2012 أو 2007 على حسب رغبة الزملاء


----------



## السندباد المساحي (30 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور احمــــــــــــ ياابو ـــــــــــــــــــــد


----------



## ثعيلي (30 نوفمبر 2011)

قلمي يعجز عن شكرك أخي السندباد
ولسان حالي بارك الله فيك يا أستاذي العزيز والمشرف المميز لهذا المنتدى الحبيب


----------



## وضا المجاهد (30 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور أبو أحمد على البرنامج


----------



## eengsherif (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*عمل الفورمات للملف*

مشكور عالمجهود انا نزلت الدروس وحملت البرنامج على autocad2008 وكله تمام واشتغل
بس حضرتك جايب ملفات مفرمته جاهزه انا عاوز اعمل الشيت الى بيتعرف عليه البرنامج فى كل مرحله من مراحل التشيل لانى غيرت الداتا الى موجوده فى الشيت بس بردو مشتلش ياريت لو تقدر تنزلنا طريقه عمل الداتا شيت للبرنامج


----------



## youssryali (2 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكو على المجهود


----------



## وليد الابيض (6 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور ياهندسة


----------



## anwer nsr nabawy (9 ديسمبر 2011)

جهد رائع ومشكور


----------



## yanar (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*الف شكر وبارك الله بيك*


----------



## dani1205 (13 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## علي عبدالقادر (16 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عبداللطيف ابراهيم (20 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله على المجهود المقدر


----------



## عبداللطيف ابراهيم (20 ديسمبر 2011)

ياسلام عليك ياهندسه


----------



## عبداللطيف ابراهيم (20 ديسمبر 2011)

جميل جدا


----------



## africano800 (22 ديسمبر 2011)

كل اللي اقدر اقوله ربنا يجزيك خير على كل معلومه افدتنا بيها


----------



## mawda6911 (8 مارس 2012)

معي برنامج AutoRoad10.09 بدون الكرك هل يوجد كرك في المنتدى


----------



## garary (8 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك 
ان شاء الله غيابك عنا خيرا نحن فى الانتظار


----------



## garary (8 مارس 2012)

هل بالامكان من الاخوة ان يتم اعادة رفع الدروس من جديد لان الدروس لم تعد موجودة فى الموقع .


----------



## garary (9 مارس 2012)

هل بالامكان من الاخوة ان يتم اعادة رفع الدروس من جديد لان الدروس لم تعد موجودة فى الموقع .


----------



## abedodeh (10 مارس 2012)

garary قال:


> هل بالامكان من الاخوة ان يتم اعادة رفع الدروس من جديد لان الدروس لم تعد موجودة فى الموقع .


 كلم سليم 100 بالمية يا ريت


----------



## eng-sharif (10 مارس 2012)

نحن فى الانتظار


----------



## bazoonline (10 مارس 2012)

مشكور وننتظر المزيد


----------



## garary (11 مارس 2012)

نحن فى الانتظار


----------



## garary (16 مارس 2012)

اين انت نحن فى الانتظار


----------



## حسام عبد الله (27 مايو 2012)

اولا اشكر سيادتك الف شكر على المجهود ولكني لم استطع الا تحميل ملف الشرح الاول فقط فاذا كانت هناك اماكنية لرفع الشرح مرة اخري اكون شاكر جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد الجغرافى (22 يونيو 2012)

الرجاء من احد الاعضاء اعادة تحميل روابط الشرح بداية من الدرس الثانى لان باقى الدروس غير موجودة


----------



## ehsansafar (6 يناير 2013)

يعطيك الف عافية وجزاك الله كل خير , حقيقة لسه الدنيا بخير , عندما يشاهد الشخص هذة المجهودات الرائعة يستحي ان يمر مرور الكرام , جزاكم الله كل خير ووفقكم في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (8 يناير 2013)

الرجاء اعادة رفع جميع الدروس لم انزل الا الاول فقط​


----------



## ابوخليل-ابراهيم (24 يناير 2013)

الملف المضغوط مفيرس ولايعمل


----------



## roshdy.draftsman (27 يناير 2013)

ياريت يتم اعادة الرفع للدروس ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## زياد أحمد رافع (1 يونيو 2013)

الرجاء من لدية دروس برنامج 
[h=1]AutoRoad الخاص بالطرقات[/h] [h=3]ان يعيد رفعها من جديد للحاجة الضرورية وشكرا[/h]


----------



## toto0o0o (3 يونيو 2013)

ارجو من سيادتكم يا بشمهندس تجميع الملفات و رفعها على sky driver او تجميعها شكرا


----------



## engtarq (11 يونيو 2013)

رحم الله والديك


----------



## mohamed ah (12 يونيو 2013)

جزاك اللة خير الجزاء ونرجوك رفع الملفات على دريفر اخر نرجوك


----------



## mohamed ah (12 يونيو 2013)

اخى الحبيب برجاء رفع الملفات على دريفر اخر جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## khaledabo (24 يونيو 2013)

الله ايبارك مع تحياتى و الشكر


----------



## ROUDS (25 يونيو 2013)

]السلام عليكم 
تم رفع البرنامج وهذا اللينك
https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=A95E9DB0B595F4F9!715&authkey=!AEeNYZlIP4w4z_I


----------



## ROUDS (25 يونيو 2013)

رابط الدرس الأول
https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=A95E9DB0B595F4F9!721&authkey=!AGVjvXTjPhSiH9E


----------



## ROUDS (25 يونيو 2013)

رابط الدرس الثانى 
https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=A95E9DB0B595F4F9!717&authkey=!AOc-aRIg6078Q08


----------



## ROUDS (25 يونيو 2013)

رابط الدرس الثالث
https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=A95E9DB0B595F4F9!718&authkey=!AM9cQYZP84ISgho


----------



## ROUDS (25 يونيو 2013)

رابط الدرس الرابع
https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=A95E9DB0B595F4F9!719&authkey=!AEvMq-Ha2ywylQo


----------



## ROUDS (25 يونيو 2013)

رابط الدرس الخامس 
https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=A95E9DB0B595F4F9!720&authkey=!AMa1o5PWu80bSYk


----------



## عزيز الكحلاني (26 يونيو 2013)

نشكرك يا اخ شوقي


----------



## عزيز المخلافي (27 يونيو 2013)

الاخوة الاعضاء ارجو منكم الدرس الثاني والثالث والرابع من سلسلة دروس تعليم برنامج autoroad الخاص بالطرق ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## عزيز المخلافي (27 يونيو 2013)

مطلوب شرح برنامج autoroad للمهندس شوقي ثعيلي
[h=1][/h]


----------



## ahmed3331 (8 يوليو 2013)

استاذنا الفاضل الرجاء من سيادتك شرح تثبيت البرنامج على اتوكاد 2013 وانا عندما اقوم بتثبيتة لا تظهر تلك الايقونات rd.mnu هل لانى استخدم ويندوز 7 اتمنى منك الرد ضرورى


----------



## mostafaeid (8 يوليو 2013)

ياريت ياخى تعيد رفع تعليم البرنامج لان الروابط لاتعمل ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng.ali fikry (5 فبراير 2014)

ربنا يجزيك الف خير


----------



## sidali0018 (5 فبراير 2014)

chokran...............


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (4 مايو 2014)




----------



## ثعيلي (1 سبتمبر 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/shawki.thoaily


----------



## المهندس انس محمد (18 مايو 2021)

عاد المعنين متواجدين السلام عليكم


----------



## عزمي حماد (16 يونيو 2021)

بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم


----------



## عزمي حماد (4 يوليو 2021)

mostafaeid قال:


> ياريت ياخى تعيد رفع تعليم البرنامج لان الروابط لاتعمل ولكم جزيل الشكر


البرنامج Bit 64


----------



## TIGER3 (27 أغسطس 2021)

بارك الله فيك اخي الفاظل لما قدمت
ان كنت متواجدا ارجو منك التوضيح
تقبل خالص تحياتي


----------



## SAHMT (28 أغسطس 2021)

السلام عليكم أخواني

على ما أعتقد أن الناشر لم يعد موجوداً 

لمن يسأل عن البرنامج للناشر هناك برامج معتمدة دولياً والشغل عليها صار مريحاً C3D السيفل تستطيع من خلاله عمل كل متطلبات الدراسة التصميمية 

وسأقوم بإرفاق بعض البرامج الهندسية لمن يريد العمل دون بيئة أتوديسك وتعمل بنفس عمل السيفل
1- Eagle Point








Eagle.point.2009


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com




2- Techsoft HEADS Rail








Techsoft.HEADS.Rail.v14.1.x86.x64.tutorials


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com




3- LisCAD


https://portal.listech.com/downloads/liscad/2021/LtLiscadSetupUK.exe?_gl=1*tzlkmp*_ga*NDQyMDk3NDI4LjE2MzAxMzI0MDE.*_ga_J9Y8Q8BT53*MTYzMDEzMjQwMC4xLjAuMTYzMDEzMjQxNC4w


4- Bentley MXROAD Suite


https://dl.downloadly.ir/Files/Software/MXROAD_Suite_V8i_International_08.11.09.879_Downloadly.ir.part1.rar




https://dl.downloadly.ir/Files/Software/Bentley_MX_V8i_SS4_08.11.09.872_Downloadly.ir.part2.rar


*File password (s): www.downloadly.ir*
5- trimble terramodel


https://www.geocomp.com.au/terramodel/terramodel_10.61_installation.zip


6-Carlson Precision 3D








Carlson.Precision.3D.Topo.2016.2.38453


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com




7- Softbriz Pro








softbiz prog


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com




8- Diolkos








Diolkos


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com




تقبلوا تحياتي


----------

